# Aberdare No. 1 Level Iron Mine, South Wales, May 2012



## cunningcorgi (May 6, 2012)

Visited with walsh and two non members.

Big thanks to Chris Gibbs for his advice and guidance on this one !

*HISTORY*

Aberdare No1 Level Iron Mine was opened in the 1790's probably By Capel Hanbury or his offspring to feed one of the many family owned Ironworks in and around Pontypool at that time. 

The Hanbury family lived in what was to become Pontypool Park, and around this the town grew. Much of the town's history comes from this family of industrial pioneers. The Napoleonic Wars were kind to the Hanburys, with increased prosperity due to the demand for munitions and armaments made from Welsh Iron.

The mine extends below the now disused Penyrhoel resevoior which was opened in 1914 by the Pontypool Gas & Water Company after the mine closed. Some concrete reinforcing of the mine took place in 1909 to stop water draining out of the reservior and the mines air shaft was extended by a brick lined chimney which rose above the of the surface of the reservoir. The reservoir was eventually closed in the early seventies due to continued leakage into the mine and several drownings over the years.

The mine and its workings are spread over some 800m of tunnels, drifts and connecting passages. Entry is via a small hillside adit some 4ft in height. Iron small gauge rails run almost the whole main passage only ceasing some 50m from the end working. 

There is also now serious de-lamination at the end workings.

*THE VISIT*

1. End of the drive






2. End Chamber





3. Clay pipe





4. Original tunnel work





5. Resevoir reinforcement red brickwork and tracks





6. Bracing and deads support





7. Other end of the iron vagina





8. View up the air shaft





9. Part of the tipper at the fork in the road





10. One tonne Hudson tipper chassis





11. On the way back out





12. Daylight !





Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2012)

Another set of great photos,love the clay pipe bowl,but all that water would give me the wiillies especially thinking about the big pond above the mine!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningcorgi (May 6, 2012)

Water wasn't that bad really, nothing too deep.

The rservoir has been empty for many a year now and has returned to nature !


----------

